
The Military Now Has Tooth Mics for Invisible, Hands-Free Radio Calls - spking
https://www.defenseone.com/technology/2018/09/military-now-has-tooth-mics-invisible-hands-free-radio-calls/151145/
======
exikyut
I've learned a little bit about bone conduction from reading about products
based on the technology - bluetooth earbuds a few years ago, and
microphone+speaker units for airsoft/paintball more recently.

One of the major things I've heard about the technology is that it's generally
not really very good - that the sound isn't ideal.

Obviously what's presented here is a few shades better than anything I can get
my hands on - or apparently manufactured in the first place, at least not
without military-scale funding.

Is the impression I've gotten incorrect? Is there anything out there I _can_
get my hands on that _is_ any good?

~~~
anfilt
It's fine enough for radio communications. I doubt someone is going to use
this to listen an orchestra performance. Moreover, it's mono channel audio.

------
Sutanreyu
Metal Gear?!

